# John C O'Brien ex BP RO



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

I run a BP website ( ww.bpapprentices.com) and I know quite a few ex BP RO's. The RO's website is linked to mine, I have written to them about JC O'Brien.

I recently had an email from a cousin of John Christoper O'Brien an ex BP RO in the early 1960's, he is trying to reconnect with him.

I know for certain JC O'Brien sailed from drydock on the Clyde Envoy in October. His relative thinks he sailed on the british Cormorant in 1964.

If there is anyone who knows or knew of JC O'Brien I would appreciate a reply

I will put a similar thread up in BP Shipping Section.

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Graham
I have just taken up the search for JOHN CHRISTOPHER O'BRIEN aka Noel for his brother Pascal who is a distant relative. The boys were sadly orphaned at the young ages of 7 & 11 and not long after his terms on the Clyde Envoy and (unconfirmed) British Cormorant his brother Pascal never saw him again. He always thought that they would be in touch once busy lives had settled down as Pascal didn't move too far from Marino the area they were brought up in (Dublin, Ireland) but now as he is 71 he is desperate to find John Christopher (JC) (Noel) or if he has passed that he can speak with Noels wife/partner/children/grand children.

It would be great to hear from any ex seafarers that served on the Clyde Envoy 1962 with John Christopher Master GR Armstrong
I/O P J Burleigh
P A Martin
J P Quantrill
E H Charlton
G Munn

or if any of the guys can steer us in a direction of searching that we may not have thought off it would be much appreciated as time is of the essence. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this. 
Regards


----------



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi 
We now believe he sailed on the Irene Greenwood in the 80's and would appreciate it if you could possibly check the crew list for us.

Cheers


----------



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

*John Christopher O'Brien aka Noel*

Graham
It is with a sad heart that I can advise that we have indeed found our John C O'Brien after a response to a letter in the POST newspaper Australia. He dropped anchor in Perth in 1965 living in Mosman Park WA until 1990 and then Albany till his death. He sailed on the Irene Greenwood and possibly others. He was made Government Radio Inspector at Albany Port and in true sea-dog fashion, his ashes were scattered from a fishing boat out of the Port of Fremantle, into which he sailed on numerous occasions. He had some very good friends including 3 wonderful old shipmates (2 of whom were with him when he passed).

So Graham thank you for all your help, going back to when John (his Cousin) requested help, I think in 2012, as each small piece helped us find our John Christopher O'Brien.... our Noel.


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of John's death. He was a well respected Radio Inspector with the Government spectrum regulator. Vale John O'Brien

PeterY, ex government RI and RO


----------

